# Grandparents' Answering Machine



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Good morning. . . . At present we are not at home but, please Leave your message after you hear the beep. beeeeeppp ... 
If you are one of our children, dial 1 and then select the option from 1 to 5 in order of "arrival" so we know who it is. 

If you need us to stay with the children, press 2 

If you want to borrow the car, press 3 

If you want us to wash your clothes and ironing, press 4 

If you want the grandchildren to sleep here tonight, press 5 

If you want us to pick up the kids at school, press 6 

If you want us to prepare a meal for Sunday or to have it delivered to your home, press 7 

If you want to come to eat here, press 8 

If you need money, press 9 

If you are going to invite us to dinner, or, taking us to the theatre, start talking we are listening !!"


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

:lol:

Thanks.

I just went to change *our* answering machine...


----------

